# Sourdough Begals



## MontanaResident (Nov 7, 2019)

I finally cracked the code!

Deviation from the original recipe is 5.5 ounces, 1/3 less salt, and a teaspoon of Vanilla, and it is now perfect – crispy crust, chewy inside. And I got the size and shape just right, something over the last couple of years that has been my disappointment.

It has been many many years since I have had a bagel from a Bagel Shop, so I can not compare. But I can compare to what is available from the grocery stores in my area, and I Win!

I am loving the Elk or Moose Burger Bagel sandwiches.


----------



## svk (Nov 8, 2019)

I freaking love sourdough! Our family friend baked sourdough bread. Made the best grilled cheese ever!


----------



## MontanaResident (Nov 8, 2019)

svk said:


> I freaking love sourdough! Our family friend baked sourdough bread. Made the best grilled cheese ever!



I haven't had this kind of success with rolls. Good out of the oven, but gets stale quickly. These are NY Style bagels, and the minute of boiling seems to lock in the freshness, or so that is my theory. Even 5 days out they are still chewy inside. Perfect!


----------



## Huskybill (Nov 20, 2019)

Full recipe please?


----------



## MontanaResident (Nov 22, 2019)

Recipes all over the internet. This success is more about process then recipe/ingredients.

My neighbors, who love bagels want me to make them bagels rather then buying them from the grocery store. It is a long process, makes a mess, and rather I offered to show them. Silence was the answer.

Shopping the other day, I picked up a bunch more toppings. Dried Onions, coarse salt, dried orange peels, roasted&salted sesame seeds, etc.


----------



## Huskybill (Nov 22, 2019)

Silence was the answer? Remember the chicken with the seeds no one would help plant them. But when the fruit was ripe everyone was there to eat.


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 26, 2019)

Another batch of 9 today. And I had just made a batch of 9 three days ago. Very popular thank you food gift.


----------



## banditt007 (Jan 31, 2020)

Looks delicious


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 23, 2020)

Okay! The process continues to be improved. Getting round bagels with a round hole consistently, that are not to thick, has been accomplished. After separating out the ~6oz dough pieces, let them rise for an hour, then flatten them and let them rise for another hour, then stick a finger in and spin the bagel, let rise, spin again, and let the dough rise again til the movie is over (any movie), spin again, and start the boil, continue as before.

Best bagels yet! No pictures this time.


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 18, 2021)

Bagels are now nearing perfection. 4 minute boil, add dry tomato pesto to the dough, Everything Seasoning on the top, baste with egg. Unbelievable!


----------



## svk (Feb 18, 2021)

Those look awesome.

Hard to beat a good bagel, toasted with some flavored cream cheese. Or add some lox or smoked salmon to the top.


----------



## Marine-piper (Feb 19, 2021)

Gotta have a good schmear[emoji106]

Homelite enthusiast in training.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Feb 21, 2021)

.


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 22, 2021)

Today was Bagel Dogs. The Sourdough starter just keeps on giving.  

In the freezer, and when ready auto-defrost, then dip them in a Hot Mustard. Yum!


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 22, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Four, one hour rises?
> Please post the recipe you use.



The additional rises has been abandoned. No net effect. Recipes are all over the internet. It is all about process and starter maintenance. The rest is about your particular tastes.

I am about to push the envelope. And just because. The Jumbo Bagel!!!

Realistically, I'll just take a stab at it and make maybe 1/4 this size. Don't have the oven to do this, nor the hungry people to feed.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Feb 22, 2021)

.


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 24, 2021)

Jumbo bagel today. 1/3 the ingredients of before, so not so Jumbo, but BIG. Adding some dried cranberries I found in the shelves.


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 24, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Yeah, right, if it was "all about the process" and not the recipe, then why the excitement about finally "cracking the code?"
> 
> You no share recipe, I no like.



Here to go. I don't use yeast.









Homemade Bagels Recipe - Sally's Baking Addiction


This easy homemade bagel recipe proves that you can make deliciously chewy bagels in your own kitchen with only a few basic ingredients and baking tools!



sallysbakingaddiction.com





Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 24, 2021)

Weighing in at 25 Oz, here is the BIG Bagel -->

-- Edit -- And taste is everything and tis excellent. And the 18 minutes at 425 was a perfect guess.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Feb 24, 2021)

.


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 24, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Did you just google a random bagel recipe and post it here? Surely, not.








Sourdough Begals


I finally cracked the code! Deviation from the original recipe is 5.5 ounces, 1/3 less salt, and a teaspoon of Vanilla, and it is now perfect – crispy crust, chewy inside. And I got the size and shape just right, something over the last couple of years that has been my disappointment. It has...




www.arboristsite.com





I know how it goes. I give you the recipe, you try it, mess it up, get sick and it is all my fault, and before I know it Rudy Guiliani or Sidney Powell is suing my arse for 1.3 billion.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Feb 24, 2021)

.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 25, 2021)

MontanaResident said:


> Recipes all over the internet. This success is more about process then recipe/ingredients.
> 
> My neighbors, who love bagels want me to make them bagels rather then buying them from the grocery store. It is a long process, makes a mess, and rather I offered to show them. Silence was the answer.
> 
> Shopping the other day, I picked up a bunch more toppings. Dried Onions, coarse salt, dried orange peels, roasted&salted sesame seeds, etc.


Don't blame them. 
$3-4 for a sleeve of 8 at the store, makes no sense to fuss with making them!


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Feb 25, 2021)

.


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 27, 2021)

Yesterday, I made another Jumbo Bagel and this time went for good looks as well as good tasting. Neighbors thought it was incredible, and are helping me in my locals sales of the same. We have a yearly flea market that I hope to sell enough and pay my property taxes.

This New York style Sourdough Everything Bagel, weighs in at ~25 ounces.


----------



## MontanaResident (Mar 3, 2021)

Sold 6 Jumbo bagels already. This small adventure is getting going nicely. I can only make 2 a day every other day, and I am able to put some away in the freezer. Right now the orders are manageable, and I can deliver or have picked up fresh.

I have been working the starter diligently and regularly and the sour taste is as strong as I have ever tasted. Bagels are improving with every day.


----------



## TLG (Mar 4, 2021)

Time to tweak the recipe for me @MontanaResident Could you give almond flour a try for me and let me know. I'm trying to stay off wheat products. Please and thank you TLG. Your bagels look as good as any New York Style I've had in the past. Even Einstein Bagels here in Pittsburgh.


----------



## MontanaResident (Mar 4, 2021)

TLG said:


> Time to tweak the recipe for me @MontanaResident Could you give almond flour a try for me and let me know. I'm trying to stay off wheat products. Please and thank you TLG. Your bagels look as good as any New York Style I've had in the past. Even Einstein Bagels here in Pittsburgh.


My neighbor has problems with gluten. She is going to try my recipe with rice flour. I'm anxious to see how it comes out. She just got her starter to start to bubble/ferment. The sour flavor compared to mine might take a bit of time. My starter is going on its fifth year now.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 4, 2021)

The local grocery sells fresh made ones. 0.79 each.

Did find they get hard as a rock quick though.


----------



## MontanaResident (Mar 5, 2021)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> The local grocery sells fresh made ones. 0.79 each.
> 
> Did find they get hard as a rock quick though.


My nearby grocery sells bagels too. They are bread shaped like bagels. Not much taste, hardly worth 79c. I have one person that likes the regular size. 6 for $10. I'm hoping after she tries the jumbo, she'll only order the jumbo, else I'm going to raise the price of the regular size.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 5, 2021)

MontanaResident said:


> My nearby grocery sells bagels too. They are bread shaped like bagels. Not much taste, hardly worth 79c. I have one person that likes the regular size. 6 for $10. I'm hoping after she tries the jumbo, she'll only order the jumbo, else I'm going to raise the price of the regular size.


Why can you only make 2 bagels every other day?


----------



## MontanaResident (Mar 5, 2021)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Why can you only make 2 bagels every other day?



It was my starter fermentation jar. I picked up another one, and now it is two a day everyday. My bottle neck now is controlling the Jumbo Bagels moisture, or the humidity in a warm environment. I may have a solution for that too. Then it is my small kitchen. When that becomes the problem, I have a success on my hands, and I'm going big -- time to rent a space in a commercial kitchen and maybe hire help.


----------



## MontanaResident (Mar 7, 2021)

Sourdough Sausage Bagel Dogs. I sold a bunch of these the other day. Dayum Good!


----------



## MontanaResident (Mar 23, 2021)

Practice makes perfect -- Tis True!

I’ve probably made a 100 bagels in the last month, and they keep getting better and better. Taste is #1, check. #2 was getting the shape right, which was something I struggled with. I’m there. Check! And lastly #3 was the process. My baking/cooking/kitchen space is so small it was a juggling act. It has become so routine that it is quite simple – almost fun. Nah! But is no longer a chore, just something I do. 

And featured is my first Bialy – with Jam and Swiss Cheese.

Here is the pictures.


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge (Mar 24, 2021)

MontanaResident said:


> My nearby grocery sells bagels too. They are bread shaped like bagels. Not much taste, hardly worth 79c. I have one person that likes the regular size. 6 for $10. I'm hoping after she tries the jumbo, she'll only order the jumbo, else I'm going to raise the price of the regular size.


Exactly. Supermarket bagels are just bread, and not very good bread. Best bagels I have ever eaten ate from my parents home town in CT from “Bagel King”. Not a chain, and in a part of the world famous for bagels saying they are the best means something.

it is all about the texture: outside is light shiny and crispy, over a “leathery” layer over a chewy dense inside. Flavor is slightly sweet and nutty. OMG this is making me hungry .

My son recently showed me how to make bagels (yeast raised). While they were hardly perfect, they were good. Certainly worth trying again when I have some people over for a long breakfast on the weekend ( people used to do that). Pig out on cottage bacon, scrambled eggs, home fries, fruit salad, mimosas . And home made bagels next time. Then go out for a hike.


----------



## MontanaResident (Mar 24, 2021)

Dave1960_Gorge said:


> Exactly. Supermarket bagels are just bread, and not very good bread. Best bagels I have ever eaten ate from my parents home town in CT from “Bagel King”. Not a chain, and in a part of the world famous for bagels saying they are the best means something.
> 
> it is all about the texture: outside is light shiny and crispy, over a “leathery” layer over a chewy dense inside. Flavor is slightly sweet and nutty. OMG this is making me hungry .
> 
> My son recently showed me how to make bagels (yeast raised). While they were hardly perfect, they were good. Certainly worth trying again when I have some people over for a long breakfast on the weekend ( people used to do that). Pig out on cottage bacon, scrambled eggs, home fries, fruit salad, mimosas . And home made bagels next time. Then go out for a hike.



Yup! There is a lot of steps in making bagels and that is where the bagel comes into being. Recipes are important, but if you don't do the process right, it is just bread.


----------



## natasha (Mar 26, 2021)

MontanaResident said:


> J'ai enfin déchiffré le code!
> 
> L'écart par rapport à la recette originale est de 5,5 onces, 1/3 moins de sel et une cuillère à café de vanille, et il est maintenant parfait - croûte croustillante, moelleuse à l'intérieur. Et j'ai eu la taille et la forme parfaites, quelque chose au cours des deux dernières années qui a été ma déception.
> 
> ...


yummy


----------



## MontanaResident (Mar 26, 2021)

The new and improved Cinnamon-Raisin Bagel. Before it was just an experiment (a single) Raisin Bagel, as I didn’t even think to add cinnamon. Well it was special ordered, and I so here it is. And Dayum is it ever good!

Jumbo and Regular


----------



## Biigg50 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ok I took a crack at the sourdough bagels. Started them going last night and cooked them up this morning.
I’ll say they turned out great! Nice and soft on inside with a little crunch to the outside. Great sourdough taste. Mmm good!




Thanks for getting me thinking about bagels, way better than store bought.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MontanaResident (Jun 18, 2021)

@Biigg50 Be careful they are addictive. 

For a 1st attempt they look very good. Baste with egg after the boil, and a bit longer in the oven to get the proper color and shine (425 degrees at ~20 minutes is optimal for mine). Keep innovating and they get better and better. I know mine could take the next leap in overall quality with better flour. Right now I can get a 25lb bag of flour (that's a whole lot of Bagels) for under $5 at Walmart.


----------



## MontanaResident (Jun 20, 2021)

I got an order for a dozen bagels and a loaf of bread for delivery tomorrow.

The bagels are getting better and better.

The Sourdough loaf of bread was ordered and delivered Friday. Said it was damn good.


----------



## Biigg50 (Jun 20, 2021)

Second attempt on Saturday, the bagels were better but still not like your. They are very addicting. I’m just now realizing the path you’ve sent me down. [emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MontanaResident (Jun 20, 2021)

Biigg50 said:


> Second attempt on Saturday, the bagels were better but still not like your. They are very addicting. I’m just now realizing the path you’ve sent me down. [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bagels are a lot of work. I charge $12 for 6 which is in line with what a bagel shop charges, but quite high for my area. There is no way I can charge less considering my efforts. Plan B has always been eat them myself. They are that good that it is worth my time. I can almost make 20 at a time so I'm good for a month.


----------



## MontanaResident (Jun 27, 2021)

Used up an old package of sundried cranberries.

Cranberry/Raisin/Cinnamon Bagels and 1/2 with Lemon Herb sprinkled on top -->

/---- Edit; Ate one for breakfast. Wow! ---/


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 7, 2021)

never had a sourdough bagel. got plenty bagels, though. other day thot i was going to make a tomato sam on rye... turned out it was a loaf of sourdough bread. 





blueberry bagels in pantry... but seems some sourdough would make for some nice sourdough tomato bagels

sourdough tomato bagels


----------



## MontanaResident (Jul 24, 2021)

Who knew? Plain bagels seems to be a big hit with one customer. They did a small order and now want 24 more delivered tomorrow. That's $48 to me, minus my costs. My costs is near zero. A 25lbs bag of flour cost me a little over $5, the rest is water, some salt, and few teaspoons of Olive Oil. Most of it is my labor, which is substantial, but is spread out over many hours of watching the Olympics. So really it hardly makes a dent in my activities.

I will say, I never imagined these tasting so good. The Sourdough flavor really really comes on strong without all the other ingredients I no longer need to add.


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 14, 2021)

Sales are flagging, so time to make a new flavor Bagel.

The Jalapeno Cheese Bagel. And boy are this good.


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 15, 2021)

Still making bagels. Lots and lots of them. The process has continued to be refined. Last innovation was 15 minutes of baking at the mid point of the oven, and the last 3 minutes the baking tray is moved to the top. Taste the same, but achieved is a nice golden brown finish.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Dec 15, 2021)

.


----------



## MontanaResident (Oct 31, 2022)

Cold, wet and miserable today. Six ounce Poppy Seed Bagels! And I am still learning and experimenting. 2 things I have found. 1. Winter bagels are the best. It is the wood stove that keeps the cabin warm. It puts out the ideal heat for 5 hours of proofing. 2. The boil time has been backed off. I use to boil for 4 minutes and have found that I have cooked part of the bagel, and sometimes there would be a tough part that was due to the excessive boil time. Lastly 22 or 23 minutes of baking seems ideal, whereas it use to be under 20 minutes. Likely is the boil and baking difference. 

The proof is in the taste, lacking a bite the picture is good too. 

This batch yielded 13 and a mini. Should last me a good couple of weeks.


----------

